

Filterable Virtual Private Server List - X4

I'd like to share all info I've gathered while looking for a VPN with you. Would you be so nice and extend this list with one about Domain Registrars?<p>#1 http://serverbear.com/ (recommended)<p>#2 http://lowendstock.com/ (budget oriented)<p>#3 http://hosting.4or6.com/ (ipv6 oriented)<p>#4 http://vps-list.cryto.net/ (configerable)<p>#5 http://dynaboot.com/<p>#6 http://www.comparevps.com/<p>#7 http://www.amazingvpshosting.com/<p>#8 http://www.findvpshost.com/<p>For those who need more pre/post VPS order info:
http://vpsbible.com/hosting/vps-virtual-private-server-vs-shared-vs-dedicated/
======
nreece
\+ <http://www.lowendbox.com>

